# Carezza Drip?



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

ive noticed a little problem with my carezza over the last 2 days, while pulling a shot i get a drip of water from the right side of the brew head, its clear water and annoyingly it drips directly into the right shot glass at a rate of about a drip every second or two. does anyone know whats likely to be the cause? are there any seals or gaskets that are prone to perishing?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, sounds like your group head seal or your boiler seal has started to fail. check your grouphead seal to see if is decayed, it may be very solid and if so this will be the problem.

regards

mark


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks, im doing the clean on it tomorrow that i intended to do last weekend so ill check it out, despite being a rather handy electrical technician, im crap at anything mechanical so i hope its not too complicated to strip down, luckily my housemate is a plumber so he should know about seals and the like, i know its not the same thing but im sure he will have a better idea than me, i can fix pretty much anything electrical, computers, consoles, phones you name it, but when it comes to something that needs a spanner things generally go wrong (although i did manage to strip and clean the carb on my bike the other week and it hasnt blown up yet so im getting better over the years)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably more useful if you are going to replace since this approach can be destructive to the seal, but worth a read:

http://www.bluebox.com.au/jcrayon/gaggia/


----------



## profspudhed (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks for the tutorial, i had a crack at it last night, on pulling the shower screen off i found it was half blocked on the right hand side, which probably explains why i was getting about 5ml less in the right shot glass (at first i thought my counter must not be level) so i cleaned it out but lacked the allen key to remove the block so couldnt get any further than that, the flow rate has improved since i cleaned the screen as has the quality and volume of crema, but the drip remains so i think the gasket will need a change, does anyone know if its the same one as the classic?


----------

